# java + web



## andy_Y (9. Aug 2004)

hi. kann mir bitte mal jemand ein beispiel quelltext einer html seite erstellen, in der ich per click auf einen button den inhalt eines textfeldes an eine funktion in einer java class datei übergebe? oder wenigstens die anweisung(en?) dafür.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Aug 2004)

```
document.applets.[namedesapplets].[namedermethode] ([namedestextfields].value);
```
glaub ich.

Schau mal hier:
www.seltfhtml.teamone.de

_@Mods: Move JS_


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Aug 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _@Mods: Move JS_



schieb schieb


----------



## andy_Y (10. Aug 2004)

geht nicht. fehlermeldung in der statuszeile des browsers:
'document.applest.AddLink' ist Null oder kein Objekt (AddLink = Name der Klasse)


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Aug 2004)

Nicht Klassen name, Appletname auf der Seite.


```
<applet name="name" codebase=XXX usw
```

Edit: Hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/applets.htm


----------



## andy_Y (11. Aug 2004)

ja doch. es ist aber kein applet, sondern eine ganz normale java anwendung, die ich in eine html seite einbinden will


----------



## akira (11. Aug 2004)

> es ist aber kein applet, sondern eine ganz normale java anwendung, die ich in eine html seite einbinden will



Das ist definitiv nicht möglich, es können lediglich Applets eingebunden werden und keine "normalen" Klassen.


----------

